# Golden shiner spawn



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I put in 250,000 golden shiner fry two years ago. The pond is .4 acres. The temp on the main body is now 62 degrees. I raised the pond level which flooded a cove and into standing grass. 

Today I walked around the pond. When I got to the area of the flooded standing grass I saw what looked like a swarm of disturbed minnows (didn't actually see them, swarming on the surface) Since it is likely that the cove in that grass is a good bit warmer than the main body, I have to ask if these shiners may be spawning? Would that flooded grass be a perfect spawning area for them?

Since they say a female can lay 200,000 eggs (I don't think mine will) might I have a massive spawn in the pond? That would be good.


----------

